# ECM Replacement



## golam (Nov 26, 2008)

Need to replace my ECM for Maxima 2001 GLE (TSC). Does anyone know what would be the A56 number for the part 23710-5Y010? Trying to get a used or rebuild part which will save me 1000$ if i go and have it done by dealer. Not having any luck to find the box under my glovebox. I'm in the montreal area.

Can i install any 2001 ECM to replace my existing one? Or do i need to get the exact A56 number part? Any idea?


----------

